# wanting to buy TS in St. Martin



## sheadite1 (Jan 14, 2008)

I recently took a cruise and one stop was St. Martin. Instantly fell in love.
I'm now learning about TS and my first purchase will probably be in St. Martin. I still have to read alot and learn the ropes about TS-ing first.

Question is...are there any TS on the French side? I took a tour at Oyster Bay, but really want to be on the French side / Leeward side. I like the calmer water.

Any advice?


----------



## Blondie (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow- everytime we go to Orient beach on the French side the surf is killer rough. Is that supposed to be the leeward side of the island? I think most of the availability of timeshares is on the Dutch side. Royal Palm is nice and all units are ocean front and most are two bedrooms.  Good location within walking distance of some fund restaurants. small man-made beach and most if not all units are float weeks. I think a tugger has one for sale for a good price if you look at the free classifieds. LaVista is nice, too. Very quiet with only about 38 units or so. You will feel like you are in a private club it is so intimate and relaxing- these are float weeks also. Oh- what fun to shop!


----------



## sheadite1 (Jan 15, 2008)

*looking and learning*

Orient Bay is on the "windward" side..ie the east or atlantic. That's why the surf is rough.

"Leeward" is the west side, or caribbean side...hence calmer surf, which is what I'm looking at.

I did have a tugger email me, which was great. Right now I'm not ready to buy, because I'm still reading / learning. There are so many tricks / variations to TS-ing that I want to make sure I understand them all before I do anything.

I would hate to just buy something thinking "Hey...I can go on a caribbean vacation every year the week before Christmas" only to be disappointed.

So having said that...it's off to more reading and research.


----------



## Kola (Jan 18, 2008)

"So having said that...it's off to more reading and research"

Absolutely right ! Don't rush into buying, rent a week and gain experience. As to more reading, read what hurricanes have done in the past to some of St. Martin Timeshares.  

Kola


----------



## Kal (Jan 18, 2008)

Here's the list grouped by Interval, RCI or both:

St. Maarten Timeshare Resorts

Mary’s Boon Beach Plantation (II)
Oyster Bay Beach Resort (II)

*Divi Little Bay Beach & Racquet Club (II &** RCI**)*
*Pelican Resort Club (II &** RCI**)*
*Royal Islander Club La Plage (II &** RCI)*
*Sint** Maarten Sea Palace** (II &** RCI**)*
*Sunterra** Resorts Flamingo Beach** (II & **RCI**)*
*Sunterra Resorts Royal Palm Beach (II &** RCI**)*

Belair Beach Hotel (RCI)
Geo Group at Guana Bay (RCI)
Great Bay Hotel & Casino (RCI)
La Vista (RCI)
La Vista Beach Resort (RCI)
Nettle Bay Beach Club (RCI)
Port de Plaisance Resort & Casino (RCI)
Royal Islander Club La Terrasse (RCI)
Royal Islander Great Bay (RCI)
Sapphire Beach Club (RCI)
Summit Resort Hotel (RCI)
The Atruim Resort on Simpson Bay Beach (RCI)
The Caravanserai Beach Resort (RCI)
The Ocean Club Villas (RCI)
The Towers @ Mullet Bay (RCI)

I would avoid these:
* Mary's Boon
* Sea Palace
* Belair
* Geo Group
* Nettle Bay
* The Atrium
* Caravanserai
* Port de Plaisance


----------



## stmartinfan (Jan 19, 2008)

Do some careful research - there are some issues right now at a couple of SXM resorts.

New owner at Mary's Boon - greatly increasing maintance fee and other changes.  I'm not an owner there but have been reading comments from people who are and are very unhappy.

Caravanserai...People who have purchased units are not able to get any accommodations there because they took down old building and are now stalled on reconstruction because of issues with the government.  

Owners of another timeshare are suing management company - think it's Flamingo but not positive I've got the right name.

Pelican - construction of a new building "Pelican Marina" has completely blocked the ocean view for many owners in the original building.

I'm an owner at Divi and we've been happy with the resort.  They are in the midst of a major upgrade of all units.  Great results, but there was an additional assessment for the renovations, so be sure those fees have been paid if you're considering a unit there.  We have an extended period of time to pay the fees.  

For ongoing info about what's happening at St. Marten timeshares, you can sign up for Jeff Berger's weekly newsletter at http://www.everythingstmaarten.com/

He does two newsletters - one with a variety of SXM info and a second on timeshare news for the island.  Good way to learn about issues like these.


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 19, 2008)

Excellent attitude!

From my perspective I was quite surprised at the variability of the quality of accommodations on SXM.  I would say in general they are a notch below what I'd normally stay in.  Having said that we've been there twice on TS exchanges.  Stayed at Divi the first time in an older unit and found it quite poor, the newer units looked pretty nice though.  Stayed at La Vista the second time and they aren't anything special - pretty darn basic actually.  The ocean front units would be the ones I'd stay in next time given the choice or the Pelican Marina units.

We walked the grounds of several of the other TS resorts and I'm comfortable saying we'd restrict our choices to La Vista Beach or Pelican Marina.  

I would strongly recommend that you either exchange in there and check out half a dozen places or alternatively rent a place and then check out others.  I absolutely would not buy on SXM sight unseen.  The potential to be disappointed on SXM is high depending on where you end up and what your tastes are.




sheadite1 said:


> I would hate to just buy something thinking "Hey...I can go on a caribbean vacation every year the week before Christmas" only to be disappointed.
> 
> So having said that...it's off to more reading and research.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jan 19, 2008)

The Pelican is a huge complex and very few units have had any dispution to their views by th eenew Marina development. If you are looking at it, it is wise to make sure you are not one of the few by looking on their website at the site map.

The Belair is adjacent to the Divi and shares the same bay. The units are huge for the MF levels if slightly dated. It has a big hardcore following and a great location. Wouldn't write it off quite so quickly.

I personally like the Divi best for location, quality (being 100% refurbed), service levels, food, and staff. 

But it is largely a function of personal taste.


----------



## tombo (Jan 19, 2008)

All units at the Belair have a private ocean front balcony and when you go to the beach the staff reserves you your own chair and umbrella for the week for free. No fighting for a spot and no getting up early to run down and lay towels on the chairs to beat other people.Any time you go to the beach you have a reserved spot. The units are older and not Marriott class but full kitchens, nice furnishings as the 4th floor has all new furniture ( upgrading   3rd floor this year I think), huge units, large private balconies, and I don't think there is a better view on the island from any resort. 

If you like quiet and relaxing you can't beat it. The worst thing about the resort is the teenie pool, but you can walk next door and use Divi pools and bars if you want more excitement. Spend money and Divi welcomes you with open arms.


----------



## scotlass (Jan 21, 2008)

If you want to go between March and December, La Vista and La Vista Beach are having a half price sale for what is considered off season.  We own there and just bought a second week in high season for every other year.  It's a nice resort, very quiet, great restaurant, low MF.  If you want flash and large complex, you won't find it here.  If you decide to buy, please PM me as we will get a bonus week.  We returned yesterday and have been pleased with management.


----------



## JRS (Jan 25, 2008)

I own at Flamingo and LaVista, both of my units are for sale in case you are interested.  They are on the leeward side, so generally don't catch a major brunt of a storm.  Every once in awhile a storm approaches from the West - happened a few years ago but not very often.  I have heard nothing about the owners filing suit, will have to find out more .....  I would be glad to share more info about my units in particular if interested .....


----------



## scotlass (Jan 25, 2008)

When are your weeks?


----------



## AKE (Jan 26, 2008)

I would only buy if you want to go there every year for the next 20+ years.  Instead, buy a good trader on the resale market and trade in.  Maintenance fees are high and the airfare to get their is even higher.  (Don't get me wrong - I love SXM and have traded into their a number of times but for the previous reasons + the other posts I would think twice before buying there (or anywhere else that is not on the mainland).


----------



## caribbeansun (Jan 27, 2008)

Last time I went I stayed at La Vista and it was cheaper to rent than exchange my unit.


----------



## scotlass (Jan 29, 2008)

La Vista MF's are not that expensive, less than $500 for studio units.  Rentals there are much more.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 24, 2008)

We just returned yesterday from St. Maarten.  Bear in mind that staying on the French side means paying the 35% premium on Euros for every purchase no matter how small!


----------



## Lynn (Feb 24, 2008)

> Owners of another timeshare are suing management company - think it's Flamingo but not positive I've got the right name.



You may mean the Atrium. Owners there are in a lawsuit with the management company (Festiva) over increases in maintenance fees.


----------



## JRS (Feb 25, 2008)

Scotlas:

   My weeks are La Vista - even yrs flex between 14 and 50 deluxe studio, Flamingo Wk 42 - studio unit 2nd floor overooking the bay, and Carribean Sea ......


----------

